# Battery 0 lines on Verbose Logging - Fail to Install



## F35H (Sep 26, 2022)

Acer-Aspire 5 failure to install:
acpi_ex0: GPE query failed: AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: EcCommand: No Response to 0x84
Initially I booted in UEFI Unsafe Mode. I attempted with BSD's safety off.
Secondly, I booted into legacy mode. I attempted turning BSD's acpi setting off and BSD's safety off.

Turning on Verbose Mode:
battery 0 with a variety of secondary lines.
Any word on this?


----------

